# Ascend Kayak Any Opinions?



## strongto (Apr 1, 2013)

I recently just won a $250 bass pro gift card in a raffle and since I have some extra money I was thinking about putting that towards a kayak. The two that I'm looking at are the Ascend D10T Sit-on and the Ascend FS12T Sit-on. I was wondering if anybody had an opinion about these or any suggestions for any better options. I mainly would take it to the canal, lakes and the little miami. Also I'm not sure of the stability of these. I would like to be able to stand up


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

You must be new here.....
Try the search option in this forum and type in Ascend and you should be able to find lots of opinions on these kayaks.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

There are several threads on the d10t and a few mentioning the fs12t. 

If standing was your concern i'd go with the d10t. Its a little bit wider than the fs12t. My girlfriend has the fs12t and I wouldn't try to stand in it ever....not stable enough. Plus theres really no flat platform to stand on anyway. 




posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

I don't have either but was thinking of getting one before I changed my mind. The d10t is definitely wider but from where you are sitting I think it would be hard to stand up in. If you could raise the seat up in it some then maybe it would be easier to get to a standing position. It just seemed awkward to me for some reason. And sitting in it in the store I didn't think it felt comfortable. The d10t is still so new that there aren't alot of reviews out there for it.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

As stated a lot of people are waiting for d10t reviews. As far as standing goes if that's something you want. Some kayaks made for standing have a pull up strap near your feet. If I were planing to stand I would attach one if it wasn't already there. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## strongto (Apr 1, 2013)

Yes I am new here. I appreciate the help. Standing on it is not a major concern of mine just helpful if I could. I really just want something that is inexpensive yet not complete junk. I really just want to gain access to fishing spots that I can't get to from the bank. I figure a kayak is a good way to do it without spending too much money.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

strongto said:


> Yes I am new here. I appreciate the help. Standing on it is not a major concern of mine just helpful if I could. I really just want something that is inexpensive yet not complete junk. I really just want to gain access to fishing spots that I can't get to from the bank. I figure a kayak is a good way to do it without spending too much money.


In that case, you're looking at a great yak for your buck.--Tim


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

strongto said:


> I figure a kayak is a good way to do it without spending too much money.


strongto,
Welcome to OGF!  ...and welcome to the kayak fishing addiction. 

I don't think you can spend too much on a kayak...within reason. Better kayaks have better seats, are better built, last longer, etc. It's the old saying of "you get what you pay for" or my favorite, "it costs a little more to go first class".

The Ascend models are very well constructed and BPS has aquired them so as to have their own brand of kayaks in the kayak market. I may consider one for my next kayak...if I don't end up with a Jackson Cuda. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

I went to BPS last Friday to see the ascend kayaks for myself. I have been eyeing the fs12 and my girlfriend has been eyeing the d10t. I was very pleased with both from seeing them in person and being able to sit in them. The d10t is VERY wide and roomy. The fs12 (sit in) was very nice as well with a lot more cockpit room than the fs10. I personally didn't like the fs12t in person. It looked and felt very narrow. This is all from the in store perspective and might differ outside in the water.


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Boostedawdfun said:


> I went to BPS last Friday to see the ascend kayaks for myself. I have been eyeing the fs12 and my girlfriend has been eyeing the d10t. I was very pleased with both from seeing them in person and being able to sit in them. The d10t is VERY wide and roomy. The fs12 (sit in) was very nice as well with a lot more cockpit room than the fs10. I personally didn't like the fs12t in person. It looked and felt very narrow. This is all from the in store perspective and might differ outside in the water.


I checked them out last week also. The D 10t looks like a fine yak for the money, just wish i could get in a test paddle first. All i need to know is if its a good standing platform. Come on guys where is the reviews for this thing. The bass pro in fort myers said they are having a hard time keeping them in so I know they are out there.


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

That's interesting..I was at Bass Pro in Destin last week at asked about them and the department manager said he was surprised how little the sales and interest has been on them. It would be nice if you could test them out there 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

I purchased the FS12t SOT this year..i like it for the convenience of getting in and out very easily..only drawback so far is the forward storage hatch really cant be accessed while sitting in the yak...the rod holder was in a comfortable position, IMO..the seat is VERY comfortable and i like the rear storage because it is open, very easy to turn around and get to it..ive oned other yaks..the FS12T is not too heavy or bulky, and there is a groove on either side next to the seat for holding the paddle..it tracks well and is easy to paddle, IMO.


----------



## Labtech8 (Mar 25, 2013)

I just recently bought a kayak at BPS. I was looking at the acsend until I got down to BPS and saw a OK endeavor sitting right behind the ascends. for 150-200 more you get a lot better boat. The one I got was on clearance, and I used a military discountso I spent just a little more than what I origannaly planned on spending.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Labtech8 said:


> I just recently bought a kayak at BPS. I was looking at the acsend until I got down to BPS and saw a OK endeavor sitting right behind the ascends. for 150-200 more you get a lot better boat. The one I got was on clearance, and I used a military discountso I spent just a little more than what I origannaly planned on spending.


Those clearance yaks are the best.  Mine was $400 off....nothing wrong with it at all....just hadnt sold in 3 years. Glad they kept it for me. Lol.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Steve K (Jan 6, 2013)

The Ascend FS12 is a POS, it's the only kayak I ever had that had foam sprayed inside, WHY??, the thing weighs a ton it's heavier than my X-Factor.
Save your pennies and get something better


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Steve K said:


> The Ascend FS12 is a POS, it's the only kayak I ever had that had foam sprayed inside, WHY??, the thing weighs a ton it's heavier than my X-Factor.
> Save your pennies and get something better


I like the sprayed foam. It keeps the stuff you put in the bow storage....in the bow area. without the foam it would slide all the way to the back of the kayak. I actually thought about adding more foam to completely block off the bow storage are from the rest of the kayak.

Its alot lighter than my malibu x13.....but it feels like lighter plastic. The plastic bends pretty easy....compared to the malibu that is as hard as steel. You will definitely want to watch strapping it down to tight. 

My girlfriend is 125lbs and she can drag it around pretty easy when its loaded down. So its really not that heavy.

For a kayak and a seat...its hard to beat 500. Other kayaks that are noticeably better that you'd have to pinch your pennies for may be twice as much.


posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Steve K (Jan 6, 2013)

The foam isn't there to keep your equipment from sliding back, it's there to keep it floating when it fills with water. The foam is just short or fiberglass ans is very irritating once the surface has been breached. The foam will absorb water over time causing the thing to weigh a ton. BPS lists the weight at 68lbs the Malibu X-13 is listed at 60lbs.
The Ascend dosen't warrant 68lbs. for what it's offering
You don't want the hull to flex you want it ridged.
Remember "you get what you pay for" and the Ascend is WAY OVER PRICED
It's a POS entry level, useless kayak, targeted for beginners.

Go buy a Malibu Sierra 10, for $400. it's a great boat perfect for Ohio type fishing


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

I was just saying the foam was nice for that reason. Without it the bow storage would let everything slide around.

I know what the kayaks are supposed to weigh....but someone has fudged the numbers. The malibu feels atleast 10 to 15lbs heavier empty. I have a feeling that the malibu isnt as light as its rated.

We are talking about the fs12t .....sot.... right? The sierra is a sit in style yak....and its 540 at most places.


posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Steve K (Jan 6, 2013)

I ripped the foam out because I wanted access to the inside because I was doing a motor kit for it, That foam dust was every where and it was so irritating just like insulating foam.

Your right on the numbers, they print what looks good.

The Sierra is a open cockpit sit in, but for the money it's a better purchase, if you look you can find them for $399. I pay less than that including shipping, Malibu is giving them away.
Even a Mini-X is a better buy.

I just can get over guys buying entry level POS kayaks when for 1 or 2 hundred more they would have a good kayak. Either there are no good kayaks in the area or these guys just don't know any better.

And than they right reviews saying they are great kayaks, when they have never even been in a GOOD kayak.


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

> I don't think you can spend too much on a kayak...within reason. Better kayaks have better seats, are better built, last longer, etc. It's the old saying of "you get what you pay for" or my favorite, "it costs a little more to go first class".


You gotta pay to play.


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

Steve K said:


> I just can get over guys buying entry level POS kayaks when for 1 or 2 hundred more they would have a good kayak. Either there are no good kayaks in the area or these guys just don't know any better.
> 
> And than they right reviews saying they are great kayaks, when they have never even been in a GOOD kayak.


I think your letting what other people do get to you a bit too much bud. What might feel really good to you might not be all that for another. I think you have made your point you dont like the ascend kayaksno need to beat it to death. I have an ascend D10 and it does everything I need it to do. Is it the best thing out there; well no, and I know that but I like it and I catch fish from it.


----------



## wildy115 (Jun 28, 2012)

Nothing wrong with the ascend kayaks. The new models have nice seats in them also.


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm on my way to buy a fs12 (sit in) and a d10t (sit on top) right now.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Or you can pay a little more and get the latest Bassyak. --Tim


----------

